# 10th Annual South Platte River Clean-Up



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't forget about the South Platte River Cleanup this weekend.


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Plenty of Garbage for all*

Hey You!

Come on out and join us this weekend for the river cleanup! You'll have a great time and help improve the quality of a great, and rapidly improving river.

There are so many river improvements happening on the Platte right now including the start of work on a rebuilt Confluence Park!

If you cant make it out, Please consider picking up some litter around your own neighborhood. Litter on our streets and in our neighborhoods will end up in the river if it's not picked up. Don't let spring rainstorms undo all of our hard work!

Keep it clean from drain to Stream!

see you there

juan


----------

